# 3 vintage sled forsale exter,merc,scorpion



## crazyc (Feb 24, 2005)

mid 70 early 80
one is 1980 scorpion stinger witha 440 jlo engine was rebuilt last season and ran for a minute and i think cdi went out need lite suspension work for track end
2 is 644cc yamaha exciter mid 70 ran 2 seasons ago
3 is a mercery mid 70s not to sure on engine size but it runs
4 a trailerasking 500 firm 
these r perfect for the wencher give me a shout 586-855-8656 for more info im located in harrison twp ,macomb county ,michigan


----------



## crazyc (Feb 24, 2005)

*500.00 takes all 3 sleds and trailer:lol: :yikes: *


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

sent you a pm, interested in all.


----------

